# Battle on Bago 2010 www.battleonbago.org



## BattleonBago (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark your calendar for the 3rd annual Battle on Bago in Oshkosh, WI on February 26th and 27th (Lake Winnebago) Sponsored by Frabill and Jiffy with Over $50,000 in cash and prizes to be given away. Check out our website for weekly updates on prizes http://www.battleonbago.org

1	$2,010 
2	$750 
3	$500 
4	$250 
5	$250 
6	H30 Polarized Sportsmans Sunglasses 
7	H30 Polarized Sportsmans Sunglasses 
10	Frontier 2-3 Man Hub Shelter - Frabill 
20	4 Hour Guided Night Bowfishing Trip 
25	$250 
30	80 Acre Bow/Gun Hunting Lease in Richland County 
40	5 Day Pike County IL Gun Hunt 
50	$500 
60	1/2 Day Guided Fishing Trip on Lake Winnebago/Poygan - Capt. Rod Busching 
70	Frontier 2-3 Man Hub Shelter - Frabill 
75	$250 
80	(3) Pack - Pro Thermal Tip Ups 
90	1/2 Day Guided Fishing Trip in Door County - Alexander Sport Fishing 
100	$1,000 
110	St. Croix Custom Fishing Rod - Battle on Bago Edition 
120	(3) Pack - Pro Thermal Tip Ups 
125	$250 
130	(3) Pack - Pro Thermal Tip Ups 
140	265 Acre Bow/Gun Hunting Lease in Dodge County 
150	$500 
160	(3) Pack - Pro Thermal Tip Ups 
170	Snosuit Gauntlet Glove Large 
175	$250 
180	Snosuit Gauntlet Glove Large 
190	Snosuit Gauntlet Glove XLarge 
200	$1,000 
210	Snosuit Gauntlet Glove Xlarge 
220	Snosuit Gauntlet Mit Large 
225	$250 
230	Snosuit Gauntlet Mit Large 
240	Snosuit Gauntlet Mit Xlarge 
250	$500 
260	Snosuit Gauntlet Mit Xlarge 
270	Guided Fishing Trip - Tomahawk, WI (Tackle 2000) 
275	$250 
280	Free Big Game Processing - Stoneridge Meats 
290	Battle on Bago Hooded Sweatshirt XL 
300	$1,000 
301	Mathews Z7 Bow

*Raffle Prizes*
Yamaha 350 ATV 
Fishing Vacation for 6 at Tamarack Lodge on Lake Winnibigosh 
Fishing Vacation for 6 at Tamarack Lodge on Lake Winnibigosh 
3 Day / 4 Night Guided Fishing Trip on Devils Lake, ND - Jason Feldner of Percheyes Guide Service
Ontario Bear Hunt - Clarks Northern Lights Resort 
Full Day Guided Fishing Trip for 2 - Pat Kotowski (Filmed and Aired on TV) 
1/2 Day Guided Fishing Trip-Lynn Niklasch of Your Fishin Pal Guide Service 
Full Day Guided Fishing Trip for 2 On Petenwell/Castle Rock - Jesse Kwalley Green Water Walleyes 
$250 Shopping Spree Festival Foods 
$250 Shopping Spree Festival Foods 
(5) $100 Gift Certificate to area Restaurants 
Frabill R2 Tec 2008 Ice Shack 
Frabill Predator Ice Shack 
Frabill Predator Ice Shack 
Frabill Predator Ice Shack 
Frabill Excursion Ice Shack 
Frabill Trekker 2-Man DLX Ice Shack 
Frabill Frontier 2 Man Hub Shelter 
Frabill Frontier 2 Man Hub Shelter 
Frabill Frontier 2 Man Hub Shelter 
Frabill Frontier 2 Man Hub Shelter 
H30 Polarized Sportmans Sunglasses 
H30 Polarized Sportmans Sunglasses 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Jiffy STX Ice Auger 
Weekend in Door County at the Shoreland Resort 
A 10 Bird Pheasant Hunt at the Highlands 
4 Pre Season Packer Tickets 
2 Four Day Passes to Country USA 
2 Four Day Passes to Country USA 
2 Four Day Passes to Country USA 
2 Four Day Passes to Country USA 
2 Four Day Passes to Country USA 
(2) Sides of Beef from Becks Meat

Other Gifts to be Given Away During the Event 
Terminal Tackle from Frabill 
AquaFlare Products 
Bait Boxes Courtesy of Magic Products 
24 Ultra Series Rocket Bobbers & 24 Panfish Series Rocket Bobbers


----------

